# need a ferrari



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

does anyone know anyone with a ferrari.

a friend of mine is getting married and his mother would love to arrange a ferrari for him to arrive at the wedding.

any ideas or info would be great guys and gals.

thank you all


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Am sure you can hire super cars for such an occasion.

http://www.capitalprestige.co.uk/ferrari.aspx

Not cheap mind you


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.totaltravel.co.uk/link.asp?fid=597422

used that guy for my prom, think he has a few Ferrari's 
the big mazza was awesome


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

If it were nearer Arbroath I could probably help out.


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Try Rio Prestige in Livi, they have pretty much ever supercar going.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

Renmure said:


> If it were nearer Arbroath I could probably help out.


what you got? im sure she would pay your costs.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

F355 GTB


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

How about an Audi S3 :thumb: *bling bling*


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim W said:


> How about an Audi S3 :thumb: *bling bling*


I hear ya Jim :lol:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

My brother owns a super car car club he has a 355 and a 550.

www.eaurougecarclub.co.uk


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

Renmure said:


> F355 GTB


nice line up there fella:argie:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

i think shes looking to get an owner to do it. supercar hire is pricey


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

andyboygsi said:


> i think shes looking to get an owner to do it. supercar hire is pricey


Owning and running them is fairly pricey too 

Like I said... if it were closer then I am sure something could have been sorted.
Ask in the Ferrari/Lambo forum on PH to see if anyone local can help. Its not an uncommon request and most owners are happy to do their bit.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

If you was a bit closer I could have sorted that for you my brothers cars are in Telford and he does do thoose kind of requests as well.....

Hope you get something sorted.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Renmure said:


> If it were nearer Arbroath I could probably help out.


Renmure, i am in Montrose. Can i get a shot of the Ferrari???? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Or the Lotus for that matter? Lol.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Needs a clean said:


> Renmure, i am in Montrose. Can i get a shot of the Ferrari???? :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: Or the Lotus for that matter? Lol.


lol.. you got something against Evos then????


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Ask yer Uncle Pat fur his Astra.

What about a RS6 '58 plate?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Jim W said:


> How about an Audi S3 :thumb: *bling bling*


I will see your Ess Free and raise you a Dirty Golf TDI


----------

